# iMac  tournesol pb demarrage



## esv^^ (16 Décembre 2011)

re-bonjour,

j'ai un autre problème: j'ai récupéré un imac tournesol tournant sur Jaguar (10.2.8). Je n'arrivais pas à mettre 10.4.7(via un cd d'install et un lecteur externe, car l'interne est cassé) Alors j'ai fait la boulette à ne pas faire et j'ai connecter un imac sous 10,4,11 pour transmettre des fichiers au tournesol(via le mode target).En le rallumant j'ai vu la pomme et 2 bandes grise sont apparu sur l'écran et ça a bloqué. Après réinitialisation de la nvram et pram,les bandes ont disparues et j'ai eu un kernel panic... En démarrant sur le cd et le lecteur externe, j'ai eu un autre kernel panic mais une autre version...
J'ai toujours accès à l'Open Firmwire mais son utilité m'est toujours inconnu pour mon cas.
Puis-je réinitialiser l'ordi à partir de là?
Si quelqu'un à une idée pas trop coûteuse (pas plus de 30)?

Merci


----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2011)

C'est bizarre cette histoire !
Comment tu démarre sur ton graveur externe ? C'est bien un graveur FireWire ?
Ton Dvd d'instal est bien un Dvd universel (noir) ?


----------



## esv^^ (16 Décembre 2011)

Je démarrais sur des cd 10,4,7 donc qui n'étais pas adaptés.Il y a 3 minute, j'ai retrouver le cd gris de ce mac et j'ai essayé de le faire démarrer en appuyant sur -c.rien n'y fait.J'essaye ensuite de le faire en appuyant sur -alt et j'ai pus choisir mon volume; je clique sur le cd d'install et il lance la pomme avec la fleur qui se met à tourner:1,30min plus tard,je vois un panneau sens interdit à la place de la pomme (le même probleme que mon PBG4:http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-de-demarrage-pbg4-951722.html#post10432622 )


----------



## esv^^ (16 Décembre 2011)

j'ai oublié:je n'ai aucun cd universel(uniquement des cd gris).Mon graveur est un graveur via les ports usb(http://www.boulanger.fr/graveur_essentielb_e-burner_noir/p_16394_412160.htm ) 
Je branche mon lecteur sur mes ports usb et je lance l'ordi comme si s'était un lecteur interne normal.


----------



## cherryblue (16 Décembre 2011)

sauf erreur, il me semble que le G4 tournesol ne peut pas booter depuis un lecteur USB, le boot USB n'étant possible que sur les proc Intel, pas les PPC


----------



## esv^^ (16 Décembre 2011)

donc, qu'est ce que je peux faire?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h42 ----------

il était sur  Jaguar:c'est (techniquement parlant) possible qu'il supporte léopard, comme décris ici?http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/install-10-5-sur-g4-tournesol-avec-cle-usb-855212.html Le proprio de ce tournesol à trafiquer sa mémoire, disque dur ou autres?


----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2011)

esv^^ a dit:


> donc, qu'est ce que je peux faire?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h42 ----------
> 
> il était sur  Jaguar:c'est (techniquement parlant) possible qu'il supporte léopard, comme décris ici?http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/install-10-5-sur-g4-tournesol-avec-cle-usb-855212.html Le proprio de ce tournesol à trafiquer sa mémoire, disque dur ou autres?



Son Tournesol à une fréquence supérieure à 867MHz, donc installation sans bidouille sauf l'utilisation du graveur du MB en mode cible (target) à l'aide d'un câble Firewire.
*Si* ton tournesol pointe à au moins 867MHz, *si* tu as un Dvd Universel (noir), * si* tu as un autre Mac avec un graveur "slot in" (mange disque), *si* tu as un câble FW, tu suis la même manip et ça roule


----------



## esv^^ (17 Décembre 2011)

ok;Je vais vérifier la puissance de mon tournesol,j'ai un graveur mange disque et un cable firewire mais je n'ai pas de disque universel...

Dans tous les cas, avant de penser à mettre léopard dessus, il faudrait déjà que je réussise à allumer normalement(mon pb n'a pas avancer depuis monn premier message si ce n'est que j'ai retrouvé le dique (unique) d'install de ce mac.

encore merci!


----------



## esv^^ (17 Décembre 2011)

À ton avis, est ce que je peux démarrer grace à un autre ordi et l'appli "installation à distance de mac os x"?


----------



## Invité (17 Décembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas, comme j'ai des graveurs externes, des Mac slot-in, des adaptateurs, etc Je n'ai jamais essayé.
Mais je crois que ça ne fonctionne qu'en Ethernet, non ?


----------



## esv^^ (17 Décembre 2011)

Bien vu, ça ne fonctionne que par Airport ou cable ethernet mais je pense que j'en ai!
Je vais tester et voir si ça donne qq chose...

Si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis PRENEUR!!!


ps: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/21219.html


----------



## esv^^ (17 Décembre 2011)

(je continue mon monologue dans l'éspoir d'une réponse...)
j'ai téléchargé (bon daccord c'est illégal mais pour tous les produits que j'ai ht et les rares réducs que j'ai eu...) le contenu du cd d'installation de tiger pour le booter à partir d'un dd externe mais je n'ai pas les moyens pour investir dedans; est ce que une clef usb (16go/32go) à les mêmes caractéristiques? je peux booter Mac OS X à partir d'une clef?
merci =)

esv^^


----------



## cherryblue (17 Décembre 2011)

tu ne peux pas booter le tournesol G4 en USB, que ce soit un disque ou une clé, c'est pareil.

Maintenant, pourquoi tu fais pas une install en mode target depuis un autre mac, branché en Firewire au Tournesol ?


----------



## esv^^ (17 Décembre 2011)

comment je peux faire?
À part le démarrage, qu'est ce que je dois faire?


----------



## didier57 (18 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
Il te faut un autre Mac dans lequel tu insère ton DVD puis tu le démarre en mode target (touche T ) 
Ensuite tu le branche en FireWire sur le tournesol
Puis tu démarre le g4 en appuyant sur la touche ALT et tu devrais voir apparaître à l'écran ton disque d'installation


----------



## esv^^ (18 Décembre 2011)

ok jusque là ça va, mais ensuite pour réinstaller le suystème (j'ai que tiger en cd gris)?
merci


----------



## didier57 (18 Décembre 2011)

Il te faut un disque noir
Les disques sont liés à une machine
Tu peux trouver ce type de disque sur les sites de petites annonces


----------



## esv^^ (11 Janvier 2012)

bonjour;
j'ai un petit problème: j'ai téléchargé un logiciel unraX.  Auparavant j'avais télécharger des parties(24)du logiciel mac os X:est ce une méthode illégale (sachant que c'est une réparation et que j'ai acheté mac os x en meme temps que mon mac donc j'ai payé mac os x à l'achat)?
Le totale de ces 24 parties est de 1,99 go; Est ce que c'est un bon  boot? Puis -je graver ce boot sur un dvd et mon boot fonctionnera t-il  (sur ppc)? 
Dans l'attente de vos réponses (j'espère rapide!) 
merci beaucoup!


----------



## Levx (15 Janvier 2012)

cherryblue a dit:


> tu ne peux pas booter le tournesol G4 en USB, que ce soit un disque ou une clé, c'est pareil.


 
C'est tout a fait possible.


----------



## esv^^ (15 Janvier 2012)

Levx a dit:


> C'est tout a fait possible.



et un lecteur-graveur usb pour démmarer avec un disque universel,c'est possible?


----------



## Levx (16 Janvier 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> et un lecteur-graveur usb pour démmarer avec un disque universel,c'est possible?


 
Oui, même principe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------

Si t'as un autre PC avec Teamspeak 3 d'installé je peux t'expliquer la demarche de vive voix. Mais plutot demain soir en fait ><


----------



## esv^^ (16 Janvier 2012)

avec exactement les memes manip?
merci!


----------



## esv^^ (18 Janvier 2012)

didier57 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Il te faut un autre Mac dans lequel tu insère ton DVD puis tu le démarre en mode target (touche T )
> Ensuite tu le branche en FireWire sur le tournesol
> Puis tu démarre le g4 en appuyant sur la touche ALT et tu devrais voir apparaître à l'écran ton disque d'installation


Je viens de le faire (ac le cd gris fournit avec): je lance donc le cd d'install sur mon G4 à partir de mon G5 et je vois la pomme puis la fleur qui se met à tourner à l'infinie puis la pomme devient un panneau sens interdit... problème de cd?

Que se passerait-t-il s'il n'y avait pas de disque dur ou un disque dur cassé? pourrais t-on lancer mac os x à partir d'un cd? voir formater le dd interne pour que le cd efface tous ce qu'il y a sur le disque et le mette a zéro?


----------



## esv^^ (19 Janvier 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Je viens de le faire (ac le cd gris fournit avec): je lance donc le cd d'install sur mon G4 à partir de mon G5 et je vois la pomme puis la fleur qui se met à tourner à l'infinie puis la pomme devient un panneau sens interdit... problème de cd?
> 
> Que se passerait-t-il s'il n'y avait pas de disque dur ou un disque dur cassé? pourrais t-on lancer mac os x à partir d'un cd? voir formater le dd interne pour que le cd efface tous ce qu'il y a sur le disque et le mette a zéro?



c'est ok! c'étais mon cd qui buggait! avec mon cd universel ça a marcher nickel!


----------

